# Heating control questions



## sunny441 (Jan 26, 2006)

hi guys:

I have a 1995 nissan sentra XE. the car rund good and the car has good heat and a/c - but they only work when the knob is turned to the highest setting (#4) on the dial. 

Any idea what could be wrong here - some guy I met, said it could be a resistor of some sort that is under the hood.

Any help would be appreciated!!

Thanks

Sunny


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

The resistor is under the glove box in the cabin.You should be able to find it easily.Go to a junkyard and get another resistor.They are cheap.


----------



## sunny441 (Jan 26, 2006)

hi:

thanks for your quick reply. I am not that well inclined mechanically...

i was wondering if you have to take the glove box cover off to get to the motor?

thanks

Sunny


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

The blower motor?You have to take the dash off to get to it.
But try the easiest first,so change the resistor and see what happens.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

does anyone know if Carfische.com has a manual for this guy he could prolly use the helpful instructions and pics i know they had my Z but haven't looked for other models.


----------



## sunny441 (Jan 26, 2006)

joeli16 said:


> The blower motor?You have to take the dash off to get to it.
> But try the easiest first,so change the resistor and see what happens.


yes, thats what i meant, to get to the resistor

do i have to take the dash off, or take the glove box off?

thanks

Sunny


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

sunny441 said:


> yes, thats what i meant, to get to the resistor
> 
> do i have to take the dash off, or take the glove box off?
> 
> ...


No,no,no!The resistor locates right underneath the glove box----the place where you put your feet.You dont have to take anything off.
The blower motor locates in the dash,that's why you have to take the dash off if you wanna change the motor,but not the resistor.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

thezman said:


> does anyone know if Carfische.com has a manual for this guy he could prolly use the helpful instructions and pics i know they had my Z but haven't looked for other models.


He can download the factory service manual.
Read this:
http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/137471-please-help-share-full-service-manual.html


----------



## kobear (Dec 9, 2007)

Removing the entire glove box is not necessary at all to gain access to replace the blower motor resistor. It is under the glove box toward the outside wall of the passenger footwell held in place by 2 screws. (Although it did help me to remove the glove box to get a better view of it. Plus, I also had to reinstall the clip that held the glove box door in place since it fell out a while ago.) 

I just replaced the resistor in 1998 200SX SE (with 215K) where the blower would only work on "4" but not on any other setting. The part cost me just over $23 (incl. tax) ordered from a local Nissal Dealer. They ordered on Monday and I received it on Friday. It was very easy to replace and I'm not that mechanically inclined, only 1 screwdriver was needed to complete the replacement and took less than 30 minutes.


----------



## Mr200 (Oct 21, 2007)

sunny441 said:


> yes, thats what i meant, to get to the resistor
> 
> do i have to take the dash off, or take the glove box off?
> 
> ...


Resistor is held in by one phillips screw. You don't need to remove the blower motor. John


----------



## sunny441 (Jan 26, 2006)

*THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!*

kobear and mr 200:

THank you very much for your posts! they were most helpful and I will get to doing that later this afternoon.

This message board has been most helpful to me and hope you guys keep up the good work!

Cheers

Sunny!!


----------

